# Ergo Infant insert...worth it?



## YayJennie (Aug 7, 2008)

I have an ergo I bought when my first son was 5-6 months old, and already big enough to go in without the insert. But now, with baby #2, I'm wondering if it would be worth buying the insert so I can use the ergo earlier with her. I have a moby I have been using for front carries, but I'm not comfortable putting her on my back in a wrap. And I would LOVE to be able to put her on my back so I can chase my toddler around easier. Can you use the ergo with infant insert on your back? Or should I just wait another 3-4 months until my newborn is big enough to be on my back without it?


----------



## Harper (Jul 10, 2003)

I bought the insert and never used it. I couldn't quite get my baby comfortable in there. I much preferred a pouch or something else until she was old enough for the ergo without the insert.


----------



## autumnfairy76 (Oct 14, 2007)

I love the Ergo infant insert for front carries and totally worth it for that, but I never used it on my back, nor have I tried my wrap for a newborn back carry. IMHO it's not safe for a newborn if you (or someone else) can't keep an eye on them.


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

IME, it might not be long till you can put your babe on your back. I wear my DS in my Beco (4th gen, no internal harness) on my back and have for about a month now--he's a September baby. BUT he also is pretty big and mostly sitting.


----------



## HopefulJo (Dec 28, 2009)

I've used both the moby and the ergo with the infant insert with my 7 week old since he was a few days old. The moby is less unwieldy, because the infant insert makes the ergo much bulkier than the child actually is, but I'm glad to have both. I haven't tried a back carry with either- like the PP said, with such a little guy, I like to keep an eye on them.


----------



## P.J. (May 18, 2010)

I bought the infant insert for the Ergo, and rarely used it. Just sold it on eBay actually. Firstly, we couldn't really get the baby comfortable with it, and even though he was a big newborn, he still seemed too small for the Ergo even with the insert. Secondly, we love love loved the Moby for those first few months. I personally would not feel safe having a newborn on my back, and when he was so small all bundled tight in the Moby I could actually get quite a bit done, it wasn't as in the way as it would be now that he's bigger.


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

Here is a link for local to you (?) babywearing groups maybe you can go to a meeting and get some ideas on what will work for you. http://www.sakurabloom.com/pages/Find-A-Babywearing-Group-Near-You.html


----------



## Lady Love (Mar 8, 2011)

I also bought an Ergo infant insert because I loved my Ergo so much and used it with my first child every day. I tried using it a couple of times but it just didn't work out. My baby (8lb 6oz at birth) seemed squished into it and hated it! I can't imagine what baby would fit into it for 3-4 months (I think that's when they say to switch to using the Ergo by itself) The moby definitely works the best for newborns IMO. I'm also planning on selling mine on EBay!


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

The Ergo Heart to Heart (H2H) has a removeable part on the bottom that allows for continued proper positioning of a more mature infant.

JMO Ergo is attempting to satisfy the buy publics demand for their carrier to be a newborn to toddlerhood carrier .

By providing the H2H as a bridge. I have understood the position of Ergo, the carrier was not developed to be a newborn carrier.


----------



## MamaKickyPants (Sep 21, 2008)

I would not feel at all comfortable with butting a baby on the back with the ergo and the infant insert. I don't think it's designed for that. Pretty soon you'll be able to out your little one back there in the ergo the regular way. You are right to feel nervous about using the moby for a back carry as well. Ot's not safe to do back carries with a stretchy wrap. Your options at this point are woven wrap or high back carry with a mei tai.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

PPs are right that it is not meant for back carries. Instructions are here http://www.ergobabycarrier.com/media/pdf/heart2heart.pdf

I've also heard Moby no longer recommends a back carry with their product and I don't see it anywhere on their website instructions. I never could get it and felt it was far too loose to be safe.


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fruitfulmomma*
> 
> PPs are right that it is not meant for back carries. Instructions are here http://www.ergobabycarrier.com/media/pdf/heart2heart.pdf
> 
> I've also heard Moby no longer recommends a back carry with their product and I don't see it anywhere on their website instructions. I never could get it and felt it was far too loose to be safe.


Moby is not made to be a back carrier.

A Wrapsody Baby Bali Stretch (hybrid) wrap can be used for back carries.


----------



## VeganHighRawMom (Mar 14, 2011)

I used the infant insert for Ergo and did like it, but only for front. I would not use it on my back.


----------



## Yuba_River (Sep 4, 2006)

What did you end up doing? My Nov. baby is now comfy w/out the insert, but I think it will be a couple of months still before I can put him on my back.


----------

